# Heater Advice



## fishkeeper84 (Oct 12, 2010)

Anybody have any opinions on how many and what wattage heater to use? Its a 90 gallon cornerstyle. I've read a few things about it but I'm thinking since its a cornerstyle tank I should just use a 300 watt heater.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I would probably go with EBO-JAGER Aquarium Heater 200 watt. Great heaters and should be plenty of watts for what you are doing.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Visa Therm Stealth are also good heaters.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

I like the 3-4watts per Gallon rule. I am also big on two heaters, that way if one fails the other will keep the temp. under control. So for 90G I would get 2 150-200watt heaters.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I would go with a 300-350w Stealth rubberized one from Marineland if you have or will have fish capable of breaking a glass one. Fluval makes ones with a metal exterior that looks great but is more money. If you want to save $$ go with a TopFin 300w. They are glass but they are inexpensive and have a lifetime guarantee. 2 heaters is a good idea like ksls said, but the only times my heaters failed they were both Penn-Plax, and they overheated and killed my fish (different tanks). So STAY AWAY FROM PENN-PLAX/Cascade products. I would avoid Aqueon heaters as well if I were you.
Whatever you get make sure it is submersible.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I would get a stealth. I've had a couple of jagers burn out on me for no apparent reason.

And, the Ebo Jagers aren't submersible any more. The older ones were, but the newer silver/grey ones aren't. Just look at yours. There will be a water line marker right below the adjustments.

The stealths also have better suction cups. They don't dry out in less than a year and refuse to stick.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

For submersible heaters, Stealths are the way to go, a 300w should work fine for your tank. I also really like the Hydor ETH inline heaters, they install directly into your return line from your canister or sump so you can keep some equipment out of your tank.


----------



## fishkeeper84 (Oct 12, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> For submersible heaters, Stealths are the way to go, a 300w should work fine for your tank. I also really like the Hydor ETH inline heaters, they install directly into your return line from your canister or sump so you can keep some equipment out of your tank.


I may look into one of those since they don't have to go inside of the tank which means more space for other things.


----------



## fishkeeper84 (Oct 12, 2010)

fishkeeper84 said:


> For submersible heaters, Stealths are the way to go, a 300w should work fine for your tank. I also really like the Hydor ETH inline heaters, they install directly into your return line from your canister or sump so you can keep some equipment out of your tank.


I may look into one of those since they don't have to go inside of the tank which means more space for other things.
[/quote]

After doing some research I keep reading about these stealth heaters exploding in tanks can't be good.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm shocked no one said Fluval E Series.... It dominates every other heater on the market...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/192114-rate-and-review-fluval-e-series-heaters/page__pid__2563155__st__0&#entry2563155


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

why not aqueon i have 4 going right now.and 2 marine land pros never had a problem with either.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

That's just my opinion about the Aqueon. I have not had good luck with them and they seem cheaply built. Last one I used had a bad thermostat and would have killed my fish.
I have never heard of the stealth heaters exploding but I am going to look into it now. Are there any warning signs or just "BOOM"?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Sanjo Eel said:


> That's just my opinion about the Aqueon. I have not had good luck with them and they seem cheaply built. Last one I used had a bad thermostat and would have killed my fish.
> I have never heard of the stealth heaters exploding but I am going to look into it now. Are there any warning signs or just "BOOM"?


Heard a couple horror stories about the new Stealth Pro models, I've never used one personally, but I have Stealths in all of my tanks except for one and they all have been working perfectly for years.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

^^^
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/103155-beware-marineland-stealth-pro-heater.html

like one of the guys says on that thread, why do you spend so $1000's on your tank and fish and $100's on your filter then think it's smart to use a $30 heater? You get what you pay for, get a Fluval E Series heater, they're met for serious fish hobbyist, you'd be fooled if you think any other heater can even be half as good as they are.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

HGI said:


> ^^^
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/103155-beware-marineland-stealth-pro-heater.html
> 
> like one of the guys says on that thread, why do you spend so $1000's on your tank and fish and $100's on your filter then think it's smart to use a $30 heater? You get what you pay for, get a Fluval E Series heater, they're met for serious fish hobbyist, you'd be fooled if you think any other heater can even be half as good as they are.


The pre-Pro Model Stealths are great quality heaters with a proven track record. The Fluval heaters are OK, but I prefer the Hydor Inline heaters if we are talking about heaters that are currently available new on the market.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

To clarify, the Fluval E Series are great as far as submersible heaters go, I prefer the Hydor Inline Heaters because they are outside of the tank, the more that can be left out of the tank, the better, IMO.


----------



## fishkeeper84 (Oct 12, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> To clarify, the Fluval E Series are great as far as submersible heaters go, I prefer the Hydor Inline Heaters because they are outside of the tank, the more that can be left out of the tank, the better, IMO.


I've seen a few of the Hydor heater on Amazon but could you plz explain how they heat from outside of the tank.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

it goes inline to your canister filter so when the return water goes in its heated.


----------



## fishkeeper84 (Oct 12, 2010)

banshee42096 said:


> it goes inline to your canister filter so when the return water goes in its heated.


Do they fit inside of the FX5 tubing and are they really good at heating?


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

from what i understand they attach inline to the return line not inside.from what ones ive seen they dont have a high gallon heating bust i could be wrong i personaly have not used one but have checked on them.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

fishkeeper84 said:


> it goes inline to your canister filter so when the return water goes in its heated.


Do they fit inside of the FX5 tubing and are they really good at heating?
[/quote]

They are great at heating, mine is set to 82f and the tank has stayed within a couple tenths of a degree since I hooked the heater up. They are really efficient too, it just clicks on for a few seconds at different points throughout the day. The FX5 has 1" hoses, and the biggest Hydor Inline has 5/8" fittings, so you'd have to use a reducer, which would reduce the flow of your filter.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have 4 300W JEBO heaters from ebay, they are cheap but works great. Also had a 500W titanium heater (forgot the brand) that died on my about 6 months later and two 200W stealth heaters, one of them started to leak voltage in my tank, shocked me few times before I figured it out and took it out of the tank.
if you plan on using multiple heaters then I would suggest look into a temperature controller (I'm using blueline biotherm temperature controller). each heater will have different sensors and they are all different so one heater may be off and one is still on when you have both set at the same temperature.
with a temperature controller you can hook up as many heater as you want within the wattage spec, mine is at 1000W. set all the heater to max setting and the temperature will control them all using it's own temperature sensor so once temperature is reached it'll shut all of them off, no electricity goes to waste this way.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

HGI said:


> ^^^
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/103155-beware-marineland-stealth-pro-heater.html
> 
> like one of the guys says on that thread, why do you spend so $1000's on your tank and fish and $100's on your filter then think it's smart to use a $30 heater? You get what you pay for, get a Fluval E Series heater, they're met for serious fish hobbyist, you'd be fooled if you think any other heater can even be half as good as they are.


Holy sh*t. I take back my recommendation for stealth heaters. I have never seen anything like that before.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

tell me about in sanjo i have 2 on my fry tanks now i have to get the numbers off them and see if there bad.i see the fluval e dont go up in the gallon ratings either so there out also?my aqueon 300 keeps my 125 warm great but the 50 watt ones wouldnt keep my 10 gallons heated correct go figure.


----------

